# Forkmasters Emperor's Children Warband WIP!



## forkmaster

Well as many might know Im a die hardcore IG-fan but I also love the forces of Chaos (corrupted IG:men and CSM). Well during my making of Imperial Guardsmen, I got bored and wanted to make some other models, here's my results. The models will be based upon my fan-fic characters just like my other project log.

Bare with me, the models will show up in the next reply. I prefer clean introduktions (meaning no images). :biggrin:

This is my Traitor Legion Warband, consiting of Death Guard and Emperors Children. Driven by somewhat same cause, they have forged a smaller alliance as their specific worshipped God tolerate one and another. Lead by the swollen infested Death Guard Dauler Frameius (Typhus model) and the Daemon Prince of Slaanesh, Luuk Serdar, once a proud Emperors Children champion, now a brutal traitor with a twisted mind.

*Army-list* (***Will be updated soon***):


----------



## forkmaster

*First model you'll see is former Captain Dauler Frameius of the Death Guard, now a feared Chaos Lord Commander. One of the Chosen Nine (nine Warlords chosen during the Horus Heresy for a great prophecy dealing with the 4 great Chaos Gods). The model used to picture him is Typhus, the Herald of Nurgle*:


----------



## ownzu

not too sure about the green,looks like it could do with a devlan mud wash or somethin, other than that i like it :victory:
+rep


----------



## DestroyerHive

You can't just take Typhus and say he's someone else with the same statline. I suggest converting him, maybe add a PF or tentacles. Or I would highly suggest converting a Terminator Lord model.


----------



## genesis108

DestroyerHive said:


> You can't just take Typhus and say he's someone else with the same statline.


Actually, you can. That's the beauty of Counts-As. You can change the name of any model you want, as long as the points remain the same and there are no changes in the rules or stats, you can do exactly that..or you can take a regular model and use it as a character. So..yes. He can. As long as his opponents understand what it going on.


----------



## forkmaster

ownzu said:


> not too sure about the green,looks like it could do with a devlan mud wash or somethin, other than that i like it :victory:
> +rep


I will think about if I get more mdoels. I wanted to try a different approach on the Death Guard as not everyone looks the same! Thanks for the rep! :victory:



DestroyerHive said:


> You can't just take Typhus and say he's someone else with the same statline. I suggest converting him, maybe add a PF or tentacles. Or I would highly suggest converting a Terminator Lord model.





genesis108 said:


> Actually, you can. That's the beauty of Counts-As. You can change the name of any model you want, as long as the points remain the same and there are no changes in the rules or stats, you can do exactly that..or you can take a regular model and use it as a character. So..yes. He can. As long as his opponents understand what it going on.


Well the other guy answered for me, and these guys Im not going to play with. Just gluing them together and painting them and put them up on my wall for viewing pretty much.  So I thought they might as well represent some from my fac fin. :grin:


----------



## forkmaster

*So while during my pause from IG:men I went for some Chaos. You will see some difference on the models as seven new ones are mixed with 4 old ones (the new have the slightly lighter colors and the old ones harsch with brown inc). Let's see if you can see the difference. This is squad 1*:

























































*P.S: I never thought about until now but I took 7 pictures on 1st squad (Nurgles holy Number).* :biggrin:


----------



## Rob1981

try thinning your paints a little, particularly the brown around the plasma gun grip on the second to last plague marine, two thin coats are better than one thick one.


----------



## forkmaster

Rob1981 said:


> try thinning your paints a little, particularly the brown around the plasma gun grip on the second to last plague marine, two thin coats are better than one thick one.


That would be one of my older DG-models (painted when I was 14 = not a good painter), but your tip is highly noted! :victory:


----------



## forkmaster

*This is my 2nd Nurgle squad, Im kinda disappointed with the guy with a spear on his back-pack (or whatever to call it)*:

























*I think this would be my Aspiring Champion*:

















































*This is a single Possessed Marine without any squad right now (he has the old possessed parts for head and right arm)*:


----------



## BearsofLeon

forkmaster said:


>


Really liking that butchers apron thing. Awesome effect.

You should wash the green because the green of the DG is used, diseased, cancerous, gangreen green, not freshly mowed and watered lawn green.

The gasmask model is great, really liking it.


----------



## forkmaster

BearsofLeon said:


> Really liking that butchers apron thing. Awesome effect.
> 
> You should wash the green because the green of the DG is used, diseased, cancerous, gangreen green, not freshly mowed and watered lawn green.
> 
> The gasmask model is great, really liking it.


I'll think about it! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Viscount Vash

forkmaster said:


>


I think your green is really starting to work for me on the Shoulder Pad of this Champion.
It looks much smoother and the highlighting brings the green up nicely.

I echo the paint thinning comments others have made but think theres no need for Devlen Mud if you do the green like the champ.

You do need to do a second coat on the base edges as the white undercoat is showing through a bit.


----------



## forkmaster

*Here comes my first Emperors Children Noise Marine Squad, its not fluffy mixing them together but I'd imagine they work together better than Slaanesh and Khornate figures or Tzeenzch and Nurgle. I can say right now, some of them were seriously frakked up so be nice.*











































































































*I can add these shoulder-pads have been repainted and looks much better now after these pictures were taken.*


----------



## forkmaster

Here comes the Orks! Pardon the bad quality, somehow the focus simply wouldnt end up on the Orks as I wanted. I'll get on taking some new pics on the latest Emperors Children regular Marines and Possessed Marines as soon as I can.


----------



## forkmaster

So finally some new pictures here! I'm going to update my first post, adding some short information about both my armies then Im gonna try and change this threads name.

*My first Possessed Squad*:








*My Aspiring champion*:









































































































































*My personal favorite*:


----------



## forkmaster

*This is my first normal 10-man Chaos Space Marine squad, but I choosed to continue on the Emperors Children tone, so that makes it the second squad in their colors*:









































*Can tell you guys this heavy bolter dude went wrong in all possible ways. I do not like how he ended up*:


----------



## shaantitus

Nice work so far. These guys are comming along nicely. Like the blue on the standard bearer in the last squad. At the risk of sounding like everyone else a brown wash on the PM's would do wonders. It really gives them a dirty/gritty feel.


----------



## Doelago

They looks great! Also, thats a nice amount of pictures you have posted!


----------



## forkmaster

shaantitus said:


> Nice work so far. These guys are comming along nicely. Like the blue on the standard bearer in the last squad. At the risk of sounding like everyone else a brown wash on the PM's would do wonders. It really gives them a dirty/gritty feel.


Yes, the standard bearer was highly successful of being daemon-looking. There is a character in the Word bearers trilogy that I based him upon (I think it is a standard bearer as well, long time since I read it). Ok, now Im not sure what PM's is, but I will keep it in mind once I find out what you mean.  But thanks for the + rep.



Doelago said:


> They looks great! Also, thats a nice amount of pictures you have posted!


Thank you, yes I have 2 motives. 1st) I want to show all details as good as possible 2nd) When Im in other threads I always want to see as much as possible of the miniatures posted so Im trying to not make that mistake of showing too little of it all. k:


----------



## Dakingofchaos

I dont know why, but i actually really really like the possessed, theres just something about them that i really love xD what did you use to get the pink colour btw? because gw stopped making tentacle pink (shame, i really liked it  ) +rep!


----------



## alasdair

Same, those possessed are REALLY good! I love the scheme, it's really effective and clean!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Two things stand out to me:

1) the paint seems a little thick and could stand to be a bit thinner.

2) mold lines. You have GOT to get rid of the mold lines as they ruin even the best paint job.


----------



## forkmaster

Dakingofchaos said:


> I dont know why, but i actually really really like the possessed, theres just something about them that i really love xD what did you use to get the pink colour btw? because gw stopped making tentacle pink (shame, i really liked it  ) +rep!


Thank you so much for the generous rep! Yeah I had the same problem when I thought "Hey, lets do some Emperors Children!" Well at my local store I got recommended another color (now GW product), can try and get a good pic on the color and youll see, and from there Ive tried different combos to get the perfect pink.

First I used the pink + warlock purple mix (which I can assume The Wraithlord refers to in his comment about) where the paint dried up faster than anticipated and thats why the color is so thick. Thats the first models where they have sonic weaponry.

Then I tried 2 lines of pink, which is the possessed and my 2nd squad of regular EC (no sonic) and my first Terminator. That went pretty ok, a bit too light on the pink though.

Then I tried on my 3rd squad with pink, but it was too thick and uncontrolled, so I tried mixing it with Liche purple, and that is among some of the best mixs for my EC! 



alasdair said:


> Same, those possessed are REALLY good! I love the scheme, it's really effective and clean!


Why thank you, yes I would say they are my best work, CSM-speaking. 



The Wraithlord said:


> Two things stand out to me:
> 
> 1) the paint seems a little thick and could stand to be a bit thinner.
> 
> 2) mold lines. You have GOT to get rid of the mold lines as they ruin even the best paint job.


1) Yes, thats a problem I had on the first none-Plague Marines I tried on, the color dried up faster than I had anticipated.'
2) You have to excuse me, my english is not the best but hopefulyl improving. Im not sure what mold lines your talking about, but I would try and sort them out once I know.


----------



## forkmaster

Well I can update everyone and let you know my Daemon Prince, 10 Terminators (another 5 on the way), 5 Possessed, 10 Chosen in Power Armour, 2 new Noise Marines and 3 new Plague Marines + every old already displayed Plague Marines (who have been fixed to look darker, on ym followers in this thread has suggested) are waiting to be photographed and uploaded.

Meanwhile I was wondering, and didnt think I should create a new thread for it. I found this on a "rival" site and wondered, the weapon carried by a Noise Marine to the right, is that an old edition of sonic weaponry?


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Im afraid i have absolutley no idea xD it faintly resembles a plasma cannon imo but im not sure xD did you check if it was a scratch build?


----------



## MaidenManiac

forkmaster said:


> ...I found this on a "rival" site and wondered, the weapon carried by a Noise Marine to the right, is that an old edition of sonic weaponry?


The model on the right with the larger instrument is the old 80s version of a Blastermaster(Synthesizeresque) while the other guys hold the 80s version of a Sonic Blaster(guitaresque).


If youre up for getting Noise Marines my suggestion is either buying the Sonic Weapon upgrade pack from GWs website or converting them yourself. I have no good advice on how you should build them though as I have fuckloads of the current Sonic Gunz myself.


----------



## forkmaster

MaidenManiac said:


> The model on the right with the larger instrument is the old 80s version of a Blastermaster(Synthesizeresque) while the other guys hold the 80s version of a Sonic Blaster(guitaresque).
> 
> 
> If youre up for getting Noise Marines my suggestion is either buying the Sonic Weapon upgrade pack from GWs website or converting them yourself. I have no good advice on how you should build them though as I have fuckloads of the current Sonic Gunz myself.


Oh thats alright, I was mostly just wondering. Im terrible at green stuff editing. I should be banned from even trying (and I have believe me). :biggrin: But I bought a pack of Noise Marines before the new one arrived. Same price, but only with the sonic weaponry and the Aspiring champion with sword and doom sirens, not the 2 extra special made heads which makes them look more EC:ly. That really grinded my gears.

Well my latest update is now, sorry again for no pictures. Too much as school and going through some difficulty here at home, Im almost done with the final 2 Terminators. Pink is all thats missing. To be honest they are amongst my favorite painted CSM.

Im also getting some Havocs since Ive sold some old Fantasy pieces and should I get a Dreadnought, Chaos Spawns, 1 more DP or another 10-man squad?


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Spawn are a waste of space - believe me i own six, they are difficult to put together and really tricky to paint  the chaos dreadnought model is also awfull in my opinion, so unless your going to convert one from space marine kits (which i would love to do but im poor  ) then i wouldnt get one of them either. If your playing dual lash, then a second daemon prince would be great, but if not i wouldnt bother xD i think the ten man squad is your best bet in all honesty


----------



## MaidenManiac

forkmaster said:


> Im also getting some Havocs since Ive sold some old Fantasy pieces and should I get a Dreadnought, Chaos Spawns, 1 more DP or another 10-man squad?


If you get a Dread then get a FW one, they are well worth it instead of the 2nd ed CSM dread that looks boring as fuck.


----------



## The Wraithlord

CSM dreads are not worth their points right now so don't bother with one at all actually.



> 2) You have to excuse me, my english is not the best but hopefulyl improving. Im not sure what mold lines your talking about, but I would try and sort them out once I know


I can show you with one of your own pics . Look at the picture below and at the guy on the left in particular. Do you see that line that is running down the middle of his leg? That is a mold line, where the two halves of the mold came together during the casting process. Mold lines are unavoidable yet they are easy to take care of in general but using either a fine file or the edge of a sharp knife to remove them. Any time you go to paint a model take a look at the entire thing before you even basecoat it or before you assemble it even and remove those before you go any further. Your minis will look so much better.


----------



## forkmaster

Dakingofchaos said:


> Spawn are a waste of space - believe me i own six, they are difficult to put together and really tricky to paint  the chaos dreadnought model is also awfull in my opinion, so unless your going to convert one from space marine kits (which i would love to do but im poor  ) then i wouldnt get one of them either. If your playing dual lash, then a second daemon prince would be great, but if not i wouldnt bother xD i think the ten man squad is your best bet in all honesty


They are you say? Hmm, I was thinking much from an artitics point of view, but if or when I ever get into gaming, thats a good advice. I actually want more CSM just cook them together. :biggrin:



MaidenManiac said:


> If you get a Dread then get a FW one, they are well worth it instead of the 2nd ed CSM dread that looks boring as fuck.


That would have been my idea as well, I really really REALLY hate it being completely in metal and unupdated since I started with the game. My other choice would have been taking a regular SM Dread and convert it as good as I would have been able to.



The Wraithlord said:


> CSM dreads are not worth their points right now so don't bother with one at all actually.
> 
> I can show you with one of your own pics . Look at the picture below and at the guy on the left in particular. Do you see that line that is running down the middle of his leg? That is a mold line, where the two halves of the mold came together during the casting process. Mold lines are unavoidable yet they are easy to take care of in general but using either a fine file or the edge of a sharp knife to remove them. Any time you go to paint a model take a look at the entire thing before you even basecoat it or before you assemble it even and remove those before you go any further. Your minis will look so much better.


Hmm that sucks, will take your advicement under deep consideration then. Im thinking about another regular squad! And now I get it, I must have missed that one (one of my earlier CSM models, but since its only a years old I should have seen it). Will be much more careful in the future.


----------



## forkmaster

*So fello traitors, here comes my latest update! First out I have my Daemon Prince Portus Herkur, former Chapter Master of the III Legiones Astartes, the Emperors Children. He is nowadays known as "Herkur the Perfected" and his daemon name is Sla'Karth'Nar. Im having trouble with naming these guys, the only real references I have on names are the book Fulgrim, first Eisenhorn book and Sons of Dorn. If you have suggestions for better names, please come with them. Im planning on writing an EC-fan fic.* 

































































*Fluff*:
He is the former Chapter Master of Emperors Children, now the leader of a Chaos Warband. Like most of his kind he followed Horus during the Great Betrayal. He feautred during the battle of Skalathrax where he personally faced Kharn and one of his Lieutenants but lost and barely escaped.

Sometime during m.37 his warband faced the Ultramarines 7th company and all but destroyed every single Astartes. Those Emperors Children who doesnt wear a trophy from that battle were either incapable to fight before it started, or killed among the first minutes of fighting. After this he ascended to Daemon Princehood, where he is locked away inside his private courters onboard the battlebarge.

Under his commande since Skalathrax he's had about 2 companies, corresponding to about 200 Astartes. This number has been kept up through constant recruiting of new neophytes but in present time (where my novel will take place), they will make a misstake and go down to around 100 Astartes. One of his main goals are to find Fulgrim, his beloved missing Primarch.

P.s: As you can see, I havent choosen head yet. Which one looks better according to you followers?


----------



## forkmaster

*First Terminator squad. This is the Phoenix Guard, remnat part of Fulgrims retinue during the Great Crusade. They proudly even wear their original colours to prove it, just like their leader. They are lead by Alder Quirrux, former Captain and now a trustworthy Chaos Lieutenant, or as trustworthy any could get. Some of their members show signs for mutation and possession of daemons. They are truly chosen.*

































































































































































































I should also add, this is the 2nd box of Terminators I did actually. ^^


----------



## forkmaster

*Then we have a 10-man squad of Terminators, led by Lucas Marerious. He will be only a small bakcground character, a yes-saying type of person, doing whatever his superiors tells him to as long as he's allowed to do whatever he see fits. Gaining pleasure and higher insight and stuff like that. The first half, is the last box I bought and the one Ive been waiting for to make. The 2nd half if the first box I put together of Terminators. Last time I did that was Christmas 2002 I believe. Got some loyalist Termies then. Not many options on them. Pretty boring. XD*

















































































































































































As youll see, only the first 5 have spikes for trophies. At first I opposed them, but after seeing them on they grew on me and now I love them. Also notice they have different bases. The last five are meant to look like some Warp space with energy floods going by their feet. The first 5 look like regular rocky ground. I noticed that not until today actually. XD

Also these Terminators show the colours a majority of the Warband have. But they are different shades. The first 5 I mixed different colors. The second 5 I painted with a bright pink twice instead. Something I regret but have to live with.


----------



## forkmaster

*My last add-on today. These are just fill out guys. 2 Astartes with parts from the Possessed box added to my Noise Marine squad (can be located earlier in this thread). I personally like them. A bit blurry and smal but I hope you ca see them*:


----------



## Hammer49

The terminators looking very good. I particularly like the purple and gold ones at the top of your post.


----------



## forkmaster

Hammer49 said:


> The terminators looking very good. I particularly like the purple and gold ones at the top of your post.


Why thank you! After completing them I kinda wished I would have done that colour scheme instead, but by then I had already painted 2 squads in pink so I figured, go on a "winning" concept.


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Woah, dude, these look awesome! your painting is definatly improving from the first few pictures you showed us  and on your five man terminator squad, is that washes of devlan mud i see?  i love devlan mud :3 i'd rep you again but i gotta spread the love a bit more first, either way, fantastic!


----------



## forkmaster

Dakingofchaos said:


> Woah, dude, these look awesome! your painting is definatly improving from the first few pictures you showed us  and on your five man terminator squad, is that washes of devlan mud i see?  i love devlan mud :3 i'd rep you again but i gotta spread the love a bit more first, either way, fantastic!


Why thank you, yeah pratcise creates experience so hopefully I get better and better. I actually used simple black wash on those Terminators. BUT I have some yet to be uploaded remakes of the Plague Marines where I have used devlan to make them look stinkier.  No worries, as long as someone looks and likes my figures Im happy. Rep is just a huge plus. :biggrin:


----------



## forkmaster

*Now Im continuing with my other 5 Possessed Marines! They will be in the story but no characters will be named. Making an impact however Im sure of it. They are considered the lowest amongst the Emperors Children, mostly cause of their brutal ways and simplistic manners, despite having the honour of hosting a daemon inside. They are locked up inside a room, fed once in a while with live food, mostly slaves or prisoners the EC gathered during their raids*:


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Great lookind models as always sir!


----------



## forkmaster

Dakingofchaos said:


> Great lookind models as always sir!


Why thank you kind Sir! :so_happy: Just for that, youll get the last EC I have in store at the moment. (But dont worry, I still have the Plague Marines left).

*Here comes Xalath and his 10-man Chose Chaos Space Marines. They are kinda the "rebels" of this unit. They are the closets thing you get to a "neutral" Chaos Space Marine within this outfit, worshipping Slaanesh but seeing the bigger picture there are others out there. Neither visited the temple of Laer but managed to survive the Horus Heresy with Fulgrims blessing, much to Alder Quirrux's disappointment.

As said, they are just more open to say, than other EC, none of them greeted surgery from Fabius Bile, none have the applications like a Noise Marine. They fight like the old Marines did. Some of their hordes have daemonic presence within their armour and one even uses magic (as seen on the first 5). My main character, Virrul Serdar, will be a part of the Noise Marine squad (as you can see earlier in this thread) and he will look up to Xalath. Does this sound fluffy enough?*

































































































Oops I just noticed I had forgotten taking pictures on the back row. I will have to come back with that later on. ^^ As you can see for these Chosen, the Aspiring Champion has a power fist and two "lifeguards" carries a power sword each, and if I havent misread the rules, that is acceptable. Also there is a guy to the far left with a melta-gun and what you cannot see in the background is one of them holds a plasma gun. I could use one more special weapon slot, but I wanted some regular bolters there as well, just for the appearence of it.

I could add this is my favorite squad of EC in regular power armour up to date. Its also the squad which has waited the longest to be photographed (they were bought and finished right after my first squad and before the Terminators). This squad lacks a Icon Bearer since one of my Nurgle squad got it instead. ^^


----------



## Dakingofchaos

These also look good, there is one little thing though, you have a guy with a power sword with a brown glove. The undercoat is still showing through on the glove and could do with another coat xD Great models though!

By the way just ratching through my bitz box ive come across a blastmaster and a sonic blaster, with the corresponding arms, you want em? They're not something im gonna use, i dont play slaneesh  if you want em, just pm me an adress and ill post them out to you ;D


----------



## forkmaster

Dakingofchaos said:


> These also look good, there is one little thing though, you have a guy with a power sword with a brown glove. The undercoat is still showing through on the glove and could do with another coat xD Great models though!
> 
> By the way just ratching through my bitz box ive come across a blastmaster and a sonic blaster, with the corresponding arms, you want em? They're not something im gonna use, i dont play slaneesh  if you want em, just pm me an adress and ill post them out to you ;D


Oh which one of them? The guy with regular skin or the grey skinned guy? I could try and take an extra look at them and perhaps get it fixed. ^^ Yeah sure I would love them. :biggrin: For free then? Cause I have no money to offer in that case. But for free youll get a PM about it and the Noise Marines will definitely have your dedication. :victory:


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Its the grey skinned guy, the back of his hand shows a lot of the black undercoat  and yeah, for free, im not using them anyway and i can see from this log they'll get used, ive also found one of the metal heads from the kit xD aye, drop us a pm and ill post em out to ya :biggrin:


----------



## forkmaster

Dakingofchaos said:


> Its the grey skinned guy, the back of his hand shows a lot of the black undercoat  and yeah, for free, im not using them anyway and i can see from this log they'll get used, ive also found one of the metal heads from the kit xD aye, drop us a pm and ill post em out to ya :biggrin:


Oh thats awesome. Im sending you infromation to send things to me then in a PM.  And I will take a closer look at the grey guy. ^^

*And here I give you the last part of my Chosen squad*:

























































































*Some other updates, Im gonna try and pick up my Havocs this week if they have arrived and then Im planing on getting another 10-man squad and probably a 5-man squad for the extra-parts Dakingofchaos has offered me.  Also I found some spare parts so I will try and create myself a Chaos Champion of Slaanesh, making him snake-legs (since I dont have any legs).*


----------



## forkmaster

So Ive been kinda busy lately with school, my parents separating and stuff like that so I havent been able to fully occupied with my models but I wanted to leave a short update so you wont think I left you. My latest work have been 3 squads of Havocs. I dont got any pictures yet as only one of the squads are done.

Here is the color scheme for the Havocs, as my pink color simply wont work anymore, so I went on with purple but as you can see, the purple is painted in the same fashion as the pink so its kinda just to point out "They are Emperors Children and apart of this warband but the purple represents the Havocs fraction".









I got some repainted Plague Marines since I got some complaint about them not looking brownish enough. Hopefully these will be better. and since Im completely hooked on CSM right now, I want to buy everything it feels like. Im planning on either getting a Sorcerer, a whole battleforce (but if I would go that far it would be after I sold some old LotR and fantasy models) or another package of Noise Marines. 

Also I was checking the new box of Noise Marines. Do you see the special head in the middle of this pic? That was one of the few reason why Iwould buy Noise Marines but now they are removed. You only get the special weapons (2) and a special aspiring champion with doom sirens. Not the extra 2 heads. That sucks









Last note, if I am to buy some more CSM, Im thinking about painting them different as opposed to the Havocs and the first pink Marines. This I would start out with liche purple then paint warlock purple on top of that. Or Im thinking about doing some Flawless Host inspired, really making it a warband pieced together by multiple parts.


----------



## forkmaster

*So until my Havocs and Sorcerer are done, there isnt much to show you guys except this. I have now repainted the Death Guard models I collected after some complaints. Hopefully you will enjoy them. I will also update the first post with some new information. The Typhus pics werent the best but the other two squads might be.*


----------



## forkmaster

*My reformed two squads of Death Guard*:

































































































*Second squad*:


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Wow, its been a while since you've posted eh? good to hear from you again  i like the general scheme for the nurgle, although it does strike me as a tad bright for nurgle, just me though :/ what are you doing to shade, drybrush or washing? its hard to tell from the pics, nice work!


----------



## forkmaster

Dakingofchaos said:


> Wow, its been a while since you've posted eh? good to hear from you again  i like the general scheme for the nurgle, although it does strike me as a tad bright for nurgle, just me though :/ what are you doing to shade, drybrush or washing? its hard to tell from the pics, nice work!


Thank you for the very kind rep and reply. Yeah, I thought I would give modelling some time off since Im currenty preparing to move in august.  Im not so good with different paiting tecniques. Its pretty much paint a bit of goblin green, leave some areas white. The uses the green wash on the white areas and amplify the effect on already painted green areas. After that I went for... either devlan mud wash or the ogryn. Cant remember for sure. :biggrin:

Oh and I know its pretty taboo going outside the regular paint schemes, but just look at the Cleave or the Purge Renegades. They have different paiting styles. I like the lighter green, but your opinion, as always, is noted and its good to see someone isnt always agreeing. They are a much better now at least I have to say since I painted on the brown wash. 

And the last note, yeah its hard getting really good close ups and without taking five pics on each and every figure (that would be a lot of pictures), I try and get combat squad sizes at least, 5 and 5 each.


----------



## vulkan1793

very nice work keep it up


----------



## turel2

Keep up the good work mate. +rep


----------



## forkmaster

vulkan1793 said:


> very nice work keep it up





turel2 said:


> Keep up the good work mate. +rep


Thanks to the both of you!  Very appreciated.

On a random note, its my birthday today. Yay! Im moving on the 15th of august, which means there wont be much updating in between there. But after Ive moved, I will try and sell old figures because I got to get my hands on more CSM.


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Aha! happy birthday to you! Dont suppose them bits have come through post yet have they? been months since they got sent off :/ look forward to seeing the models soon!


----------



## forkmaster

Dakingofchaos said:


> Aha! happy birthday to you! Dont suppose them bits have come through post yet have they? been months since they got sent off :/ look forward to seeing the models soon!


Im sorry to say this but they havent. :/ Something must have happened at the postal office. I found out the system camera is packed away for the moving so I couldnt take some new pics of my sorcerer I was finished with some weeks ago.


----------



## speedfreek

Will we get to see the army in any tournaments?


----------



## forkmaster

speedfreek said:


> Will we get to see the army in any tournaments?


I will have to learn to play the game first and foremost, but hopefully I will.


----------



## forkmaster

I was hoping to add this to the first post, but I am unable to edit that one apparently. Well here goes the fluff I got so far.

*Overall fluff (I wont add too much the usual official fluff, since you can read about it yourselves)*:
During the final moments of the siege of Terra, in overall saying, the entire Legion of the Emperors Children had left already, getting bored with fighting their brothers. While fighting in the Pandora sector, more specific, the Theron worlds suc-sector, they moved slowly to the Eye of Terror, since the whispers of their new patron called to them. When the news of the Warmasters death reached them, some broke off from the plundering and destroying human lives, to see it for themselves.

Seeking glory on his own behalf, *Lord Commander Cyrius* with a small band of battle-brothers, not from any specific company, traveled ahead of the others to do the most terrible deed at these times; steal the body of the Warmaster. The Sons of Horus were broken and shattered by the death of their leader, and internal fighting was already upon them. This was before they would be re-united again under Abaddons banner. With little ease, the small band of *Emperors Children* attacked their planet of choise, stole the body and destroyed the sacred temple he lay in. Upon returning with the body, he was neglected in the deed and Fulgrim ignored him completely, stating it to be a great victory to the Legion, and not Cyrius personally. Fabius Bile would be commanded to create and clone of the Warmaster, to what purpose only Fulgrim would know.

As the *Sons of Horus* would retaliate, and destroy the body entirely. Seeing they are vurnereble, Fulgrim seeks out a new planet to create a fortress monestary upon and claim in their possession, they clash upon a world where the *World Eaters* already have seeked refuge. As neither would move, this would be a fight for the Legions to remember. The Emperors Children saw this as a dead cause, moving on, out of the Eye of Terror, back to the Pandora sector where the Primarch of Roubute Guilliman, the new Lord Commander of the Imperium, had been searching for them. By now Fulgrim would have changed far from his human form and this would be where Roboute fell. Fulgrim would also disappear here, out of all existence for his sons to always wonder where and always looking for him.

In the 36th millennium is where my stories begins, so I wont spoil too much what happens in them.  I can add, they would take a minor part in the 8th Black Crusade, lead by the Despoiler.


*Forces overall*:
*Portus Herkur*: His name is a former Chapter Master of the Emperors Children (by some of the early HH-novels, we found out they did have Chapter Masters). He was the superior officer to the 22nd and 24th Companies (his Chapter). He was present at the battle of Skalathrax where both their Legion and the World Eaters Legion clashed one and another and split into warbands, and also the battle in Pandora sector (own added fluff, will explain later) against the Ultramarines where Fulgrim had been grotesquely changed by the daemon within and where the Primarch of the Ultramarines fell. Some thousand years later, he was responsible for the death Aquillan Riamus, Captain of Ultramarines, seeking revenge at the failure of protecting his Primarch. By offering a whole company of Ultramarines to his Princess, the Chapter Master was elevated to daemonhood. From that day he is known as the Perfected.

This warband has enemies within the Black Legion, after being apart of those that stole Horus corpse, World Eaters for reasons already mentioned and Thousand Sons for raiding the warband under the Sorcerer Pharados and stealing his warpseer and witch, Herowina. But on the otherhand they are on good terms with the Iron Warriors after a favor they did for them.

*First Company*:
*Alder Quirrux*: The Perfected commanded 3 companies of the Emperors Children, by now that numbers barely covers 2. Quirrux used to be a member of the First Company, under Captain Julius Kaesoron, but some illdone favor caused him to be cast thrown the captains grace, despite being a promising future that even Fulgrim took notice to. Now he serves as commander over First Company and is the Chaos Lieutenant and right hand to the daemon prince.

His squad is the Phoenix Guard, and just like them every member of First Company wears the original colours of purple and gold. (So far I only have 5 models covering this but is thinking about getting more).

*Lucas Marerious, the Soulripper*: He is the second to Quirrux and commands 10 Terminators. He is close to being automaton, following Quirrux orders without question and not looking for rising in powers. But unlike Quirrux and the rest of First Company, they have the colors of black and pink, not out of defiance, but a matter of taste. His earlier history is unknown at this point but is thinking about elaborating it much further.

*Second Company*:
*Xalath*: He commands Second Company and a squad of Chosen, and is heavily disliked by pretty much everyone except the Perfected who keeps him around cause the Warp favors him, not necessarily the Prince of Excess himself. Exellente at stealth, he was the previous commander of 24th Company. His second in command is Zendras, a sorcerer amongst the Chosen. He has a daemonic arm. So far not much more have been added.

*Virrul Serdar*: The storys main protagonist. Former sergeant of the Sixth squad of 24th Company, he is called the Voice of Slaanesh due to his deadly capturing singing. Crest or tassel (not sure what to call it) on the helmet, carries a sensation blade; _Blade of Stimulation_, and a bolt-pistol. During the battle of Skalathrax, he was burned and crippled in skin, hardly any facial recognition left, by Khârn himself. Serdar holds a personal grudge against the World Eaters due to destroying his perfect features. I got a pictures perfectly how I picture him in my head which I will upload later. He was a member of Lord Cyrius strike team (the Astartes responsible for the first death of Lucius the Eternal) when retrieving the body of Horus for cloning directly after the end of the Horus Heresy. He serves with 10 men under his command at first, but they deminish over time. Five of them make a bigger appearence in the written story.

*Castiel and “The Curvus”*: The Possessed Chaos Space Marines, thought to be the prime examples of the warband, something to strive after, but looked upon with disgust. Castiel has an unknown number of possessed at his disposal (so far I have 10 models) but they decrease in numbers as they are killed. Castiel and Serdar have some internal struggle with each other and nobody likes the other.

*Drognaz the Uninspired*: A Noise Marine under Serdars command until he is almost killed by an possessed and interred into a Dreadnought. I dont have the model yet personally, but Im thinking about buying one soon. Some of his first words as he woke up was "What happened to my body, little one? I sense no inspiration as trapped within my own tomb."

*Lugati Salkatar*: Havoc of the Night Lords, a character with 14 Havocs that will appear in the second novel that Im writing. A squad mixed Night Lords and Emperors Children. Used to be under Captain Zsan Morgran’s command until the battle with the Eldar. He will command 14 Havos, everyone using heavy weapons. They will have the colors of black and purple, kinda like a mixture between the separet 1st and 2nd companies, trying to be the bridge between them as outsiders. They will be called _*the Lost Children*_. Lugati sees fear as his greatest pleasure and will be heavily influenced by the Mechanicum, thinking that the flesh is weak, metall not.

That was the fluff, now over the numbers and figurs.

HQ:
1 Damon Prince.
1 Typhus the Herald of Nurgle (if I would use him and the Death Guard).
- I am thinking about getting an individual model for Quirrux, instead of the standard Terminators, using a Chaos Lord.

Elites:
1st squad, 5 Terminators, Phoenix Guard in purple and gold.
2nd squad, 10 Terminators, Lucas squad in pink and black.
3rd squad, 10 Chosen. Bears the mark of Chaos Undivided/Chaos Glory, not sure what it is called these days.
4th squad, 10 Possessed Chaos Space Marines. 

Troops:
1st squad, 10 Noise Marines. Serdars squad.
2nd squad, 10 Chaos Space Marines, bearing the mark of Slaanesh.
3rd squad, 7 Nurgle Marines (if used).
4th squad, 7 Nurgle Marines (if used).

Heavy Support.
1st squad, 5 Havocs. Lugati Salkatar. Bears the mark of Chaos Undivided.
2nd squad, 5 Havocs. Bears the mark of Chaos Undivided.
3rd, squad, 5 Havocs. Bears the mark of Chaos Undivided.

*Future plans*:
- Finishing the last 8 Havoks.
- 2 Leman Russ tanks (I collect Imperial Guard as well, just had to mention).
- Sell old LotRs and Fantasy figures.

Then Im not sure but one or more than one of these.
- CSM: Battleforce. What I will do about the World Eaters however, I am not certain about.
But if I wont get that, I will buy this combo.
- Terminator Lord (to display Quirrux better).
- 5 Terminators (not sure if Chaos Terminators or regular Terminators to convert a lil bit).
- 2 Chaos Spawns.
Otherwise I have this other combo.
- Raptors (the new non-metal ones, if they are available).
- Venerable Dreadnought and convert a lil bit.
Like you see, I cant buy all, but I want one or another so my mind is pretty split.


----------



## forkmaster

*Here comes finally a new update with pictures. It is my first Havoc squad, but it was the 2nd I began working on. Every member got a unique weapon of its own and they are painted in the colours black, purple and boltgun metal. They are members of the Lost Children add-on group that joins in the second story.*


----------



## forkmaster

*And here is the long awaited Emperors Children Sorcereror. What kind of character he will be is uncertain as of yet. Either he will be a completely new character added in 2nd or 3rd stories, a bit like Ruven in the NL-trilogy, only that he is accepted and not too hated. My other idea is otherwise to make him be Zendras, one of the Chosen.

The sorceror carries a power sword and plasma pistol. He was made somewhere between the last Termintors + possessed CSM and before I began to work on my Havocs. He is made of extra spareparts and the lower body. I still didnt have a set of legs so I thought "Fulgrim became a snake, why not go in that direction?" However Im not to certain what rules applies about the base being from Fantasy, but I thought what the heck not?* 



Not many knows this but the Chosen will be wiped out in the first story. They took too much unneccessary room in the story so I felt they should be excluded for the future. However Zendras being the second-in-command and a sorceror already, would be a great twist if he died and came back from the dead, á la Eliphas way.


----------



## forkmaster

So Ive come to an dilemma which is, I'm finally gonna begin on working on my Lucius the Eternal mini. Some of you might know, maybe some dont, is that I dont like re-using characters that are already established in codexes and such for my armies. I prefer using my own fluff and create my own "unique" characters (ok they share many traits from already established characters but who doesnt?). 

In my armies I only own Lucius, Typhus and an old Commissar Yarrick. Anyhow over to my issue. Im having trouble with colours to paint him. First it is the armour which I should fo gor either Purple liche and gold, the original Legion colours and also the colours for my first company. If that, then the faces on his armour would be painted regular skin colour (elf flesh). 

My other choice would be black and then turn the faces purple-whitish colours. I'm leaning most towards the first choice so he would show support for my First Company leader, but at the same time the pictures Ive seen about him, his armour is always black, so its a hard choice here. 

Other news, Ive managed to sell my old Tau army (collected it from 2003-2009) and got tired of it after I began working on my Imperial Guard. Ive also sold my small band of Orks (as seen in earlier pages of this thread), and begun to sell out my old Tyranids and my only squad of Ultramarines. I will keep my HQ, elite and heavy weapons support of the Tyranids and about 3 Fire Warriors, 4 Kroot and one Ethereal since those I couldnt sell.

I've also begun (and almost finished) a Iron Warrior army, and will created a third thread for this I think). So to get fluffy, I will move over my Death Guard there together with the 8 World Eaters I got from the Army pack. I got some squads ready as well.
- 5 new Possessed.
- 2 five-man squad of Havocs.
- Im done with my 6 Noise Marines as well.  But not the entire squad. Pics will come later tonight I hope. Unless Halo: Reach on legendary doesnt take me first. ^^


----------



## forkmaster

*Here finally comes my update. This is my 2nd Havoc squad, but it was the 3rd I aquired so to speak and the 3rd I started monting together. Fluffwise this will be the commanding squad since it contains Lugati Salkatar in it, the renevered Night Lord Havoc, former sergeant of 9th Company. The guy holding the banner will be his second-command Novus Balkat (even though the mini has Emperors Children mark on the shoulder plate). They used to serve under Captain Zsan Morgran until his death at the hands of the Eldar at the split up of the Legion.

I got first the question why I used mark of Slaanesh for my Havocs, and I answered I wanted a fluffy army. Then came the idea that these Havocs arent only EC, but also NL, which meant I could use the Mark of Chaos Undivided instead and still be fluffy.

On another note, I aquired and have begun to work on Lucius the Eternal, but Im not certain whether I should go with purple gold, or black for his armour.*


----------



## forkmaster

Now I'm back again, this time I shall get around to take some pictures as I got 3-4 squads which are done. I'm here to update what my army consiting of as well. As you all can see, my Death Guard are no longer apart of my army. They have been added however to my new Iron Warriors army (which I bought now during last fall), and together with a squad of World Eaters, makes a dangerous army. There has been some updates with my army, not only removing but also adding new units.

HQ:
1 Damon Prince.
Lucius the Eternal.

Elites:
1st squad, 5 Terminators, Phoenix Guard in purple and gold.
2nd squad, 10 Terminators, Lucas squad in pink and black.
3rd squad, 10 Chosen. Bears no mark.
4th squad, 15 Possessed Chaos Space Marines. However I'm not certain how the wings works as only 6 of them has wings, and if all must have wings to use the jumping abillity.

Troops:
1st squad, 10 Noise Marines. Serdars squad.
2nd squad, 10 Chaos Space Marines, bearing the mark of Slaanesh.
3rd squad, 10 Noise Marines. Ora Nariuh will be a part of this squad. Has a armoured Rhino transport.
4th squad, 10 regular Chaos Space Marines with Mark of Slaanesh. Sarcaas 8th squad.

Heavy Support.
1st squad, 5 Havoks. Lugati Salkatar, a Havoc of the Night Lords that commands 20 Astartes, mixed Emperors Children and Night Lords. This explains why they bears the mark of Chaos Undivided and not Slaanesh.
2nd squad, 5 Havoks. Bears no mark. 1 heavy bolter, 1 missile launcher, 1 autocannon and 1 lascannon.
3rd, squad, 5 Havoks. Bears the mark of Chaos Undivided. All wears plasmaguns except for the standardbearer.
4th squad, 5 Havoks. No Mark. All carries heavy bolters.
5th squad, 1 Obliterator. This is a still work in progress, but I think fluffwise this shall be Vermuleon, former tech-surgeon (prior to heresy he was apothecary). Now he will be infected by the Obliterator-virus, an attempt on his life by the sorceror.

Here is some pictures of my workstation. Once I get around to name my pictures and sort them out, you'll get some new models to be displayed. Also I will get around to work on my Iron Warriors thread after that:

































































Edit: Also I've now sold all my old LotR figures, my old Tau Empire army, all my Orks (as could be seen in my EC-thread), some Space Marines and half my Tyranid horde.


----------



## forkmaster

So now let's get down to business and upload some actual new pictures. What really made me happy was to see I've reached over *4,838* views on my thread. That was like "Holy shit, people actually look at my stuff." Hopefully you think they are well done. I know they aren't 'eavy Metal Material, but I could be worse.

*Now let's update with some new Emperors Children. This was during the end of last year I got to think "I'm collecting a Slaaneshi Emperors Children army, and so far I only have 1 actual Noise Marine squad. This got to change." But as they have removed the cool heads in the Noise Marines box (screw you GW) I thought it would be better to buy a regular box (with 10 CSM) and the Sonic weapons (6 to be exact) from GW's homepage.

I'm fairly satisefied with them, some looks much better than others. I had some problems with applying the sonic weapons so they would actually fit with others That's why they look a bit... frakked up. Fluffwise, they will be 2nd Ectas (squad, my own way of making a shorter version of Ectasy) of 1st Company. Ora Nariuh, a Noise Marine, was one of the younger aspirants who was inducted to the Legion after Horus Heresy. He begins his career under Serdar during the 1st book. During the second novel, Quirrux notices that he is loosing power as Serdars gains more. In order to split the tight gang, he goes through the weakest point, Nariuh. Nariuh is placed as new squad leader in 1st Company (Serdar is a member of 2nd), with his own gang, while one of the former members of 1st Company is placed as the new commander of 2nd. Even though he is pictured as a squad leader, he is simple squad member as a model (he is the white skinned guy with a red tongue outside his tongue). On the first set of pictures, the guy to furthest right, the backpack is based upon Eliphas from Chaos Rising. A picture shall be added soon*


----------



## forkmaster

*This is the image I based the backpack from. Ever since I first saw it in the video of Chaos Rising I've been saying "I want that." Ideas sprung, came and went but then I looked on the Mark of Khorne from the regular CSM box and began to think "Shit, if you cut off the lower half, it looks like half a Chaos 8-pointed star." So I did that and cut it off. So far 2 models have had the fortune to wear them. One Emperors Child and one Iron Warrior. I'm considering, as these were quite successful, to make some more before my final model is done. Currently I only have 10 left; 4 Emperors Children and 6 World Eaters.*


----------



## forkmaster

*So let's do a 3rd update while I'm at it! Here is my third Havoc squad, nothing particular about them. No special characters to mention. At first, when I noticed I lacked any Heavy Support for my army, I was thinking "Why not buy some Havocs then?" So I ordered them from my local store. Back then I already had 5 CSM left before I was like "Ok after these guys, my army is done. No more buying Warhammer. Finito." It was then I noticed as well "Shit I got like a tons of special/heavy weapons left-overs", so I begun assembling them.

This grew and at first I was supposed to just have 3 Havocs squads, but after buying my first army box, I had the option (once again) to either have a 15+ regular squad with only 2 special weapons (and Im having trouble choosing), or a 10+ regular squad and 5+ squad of Havocs. I went with the other alternative. So now I actually has 4 squads. Unfortunately this is my least favorite squad with only plasmas, but at the same time, they are pretty cool.*


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I like the darker gold on black pairing, and the warmer bone complements them well.


----------



## forkmaster

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I like the darker gold on black pairing, and the warmer bone complements them well.


*Yeah Im a huge fan of them as well. Ever since I discovered Ogryn Flesh, Ive only used it.  As another update, here is my 4th and hopefully final Havoc squad. Apart from the actual Havoc bought box, with lascannon and missile launcher ect ect, this is the only squad which actually feels like Havocs, bearing heavy bolters all of them. No real fluff more than being a part of the Lost Children*:


----------



## forkmaster

*My 1000ed post. Not sure if that is correct grammar but I hope it is.  So this will mark two great things. First of all I noticed Ive been a loyal and active member on this site for over 2 years. Ive had a lot of interesting discussions, gotten to learn a lot about understanding the fluff, and been directed to to books tipped off reading and as well how to work with my oldest hobby (besides computer/video-games).

I saved this post just to add it to this thread, my most succesfull I would argue, other than DOW3. So I will give you the latest, and so far the only update Ive been keeping to myself. So far I got 1 squad of regular CSM: EC to finish, then another squad of World Eaters for my Iron Warriors + a Rhino for my EC. Also lined up waiting to be dealt with is Lucius and a Obliterator.

But enough about that. Here comes my final 5 possessed CSM, part of Castiel's Curvus squad. As you notice, I ran out of using pink long ago, so I thought about using warlock purple instead. In some ways I think they look great, in others they look horrible. So far I haven't decided which model to represent Castiel, but it will be at least one of the 6 with wings, as that's how I've described him. Also all 15 together here*:


































































P.S: Other notes, I've finally gotten a job, which means more money. I've also sold much of my Tyranids, which means more space. So within a close future, I might get a Chaos Dreadnought. Only one problem remain there though. Ive heard rumors there will be a new codex + new models this year for CSM, so Im currently waiting to see how that Dreadnought will look like or if I should order the one from Forge World. What I'm having trouble with is however what left arm there should be. I'm kinda damaged from DOWII game and love how the Dreadnought look in that game, especially the arms. The chainfist arm from FW look hiddeous, so I want another clawlike.

Like this image displays.


----------



## forkmaster

P.S.S: I forgot to mention one more reason behind why I was so keen on getting my 2nd squad of Noise Marines. After I listened to DOW II: Retribution voice dialogue for the units of that game, I caught a image of how the NM looked like. When I saw this image, I was instant hooked and said "Do want!!!!" Before this, I had been a bit meeh about the sonic blaster (blastermaster looked pretty bad ass though) but now they both look kick ass to me, which means now I'm finally a true follower of Slaanesh. The head I used from a Chaos Terminator champion with not helmet.


----------



## forkmaster

So, now I've finally managed with my Army showcase, so all information has been stored there for future uses. This means I will focus more on the actual pictures and less about information in this thread, more or less.  Soon I will get around to fix my Iron Warriors also, since they aren't 100% done I feel.

Small updates:
- My Rhino, the 2nd one I've done in my entirely life, is complete more or less. Perhaps a few small details. The first Rhino I did, was back in 2001 I think, and I ruined that to hell in every single possible way which damaged me and made me afraid of putting together bigger things that small 1-figures.
- Lucius the Eternal is more or less complete.
- I have completed another 2 World Eaters. 
- The last 3 Emperor's Children are on their way.
- I'm almost done with finishing reading _Fulgrim_ a 2nd time. 
- I'm leaning towards buying Night Lords 10 CSM-box or a Sonic Dreadnought as soon as I get my first paycheck.
- Also, I'm still selling out stuff. I found some old bolters which looks like the bolters for the MK.5 power armour. I will get pictures when I can be bothered.
- I've begun to finally work on my Obliterator. It still got some old paint here and there, but I think it looks decent now.


----------



## forkmaster

*So here comes the next update. It shall be my Lucius the Eternal model, and as you know he is a fixed character, so no fluff is needed to be added here more than is already said. Personally he is one my of my favorite painted models ever. I am so happy how the details played out, how easy he's been all this time and no screw ups. It must be a blessing from the god that it is exactly 6 pictures taken on him then as well.*


----------



## forkmaster

*And here comes my tanky tanky! I'm quite proud of my Rhino transport. It is the 2nd time I try this one out, the first time being around 2001 sometime and that time it went straight down to hell. It was a complete failure, so I was a bit scared how this would turn out. But I liked it a lot.*


----------



## Jacobite

Nice work there! I especially like your job on Lucius, very cool. In regards to your Dread close combat question, have you thought about using an Ork power claw, looks like it would be about right?

Or maybe one of these?

Contemptor Claw

Dreadfire arm

Just chaosify them up a bit with bits?


----------



## forkmaster

Jacobite said:


> Nice work there! I especially like your job on Lucius, very cool. In regards to your Dread close combat question, have you thought about using an Ork power claw, looks like it would be about right?
> 
> Or maybe one of these?
> 
> Contemptor Claw
> 
> Dreadfire arm
> 
> Just chaosify them up a bit with bits?


Well I did have my thoughts for a Contemptor arm, but I wasn't sure whether or not it would fit an Chaos Dreadnought. Do you know if it does or not?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey Forkmaster,

Your army is shaping up nicely, those possessed are very colorful, some of them got a little too much light. Your Rhino turned out nicely, but, the purple needs another layer or two thinned down...it appears very heavy and streaked on. If you have any matte varnish add a little bit to your brush and apply it your decals, it will help remove that decal shine on your minis and tanks.

Keep up the good work mate.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## forkmaster

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Hey Forkmaster,
> 
> Your army is shaping up nicely, those possessed are very colorful, some of them got a little too much light. Your Rhino turned out nicely, but, the purple needs another layer or two thinned down...it appears very heavy and streaked on. If you have any matte varnish add a little bit to your brush and apply it your decals, it will help remove that decal shine on your minis and tanks.
> 
> Keep up the good work mate.
> 
> Regards,
> DoE


Hey there and thank you very much! When you speak of too much light I think you are refering to the five non-mixed pink ones. Those that looks almost white. Well it wasn't much I could do there actually. It was before I found out about mixing colours and now it would ruin them only to try and fix that. 

The Rhino I got some similar feed-back on another Swedish web-site, so I looked into it. The reason behind it is that my purple is down to its last run now and I wanted to use all that up. I've added much more water to it each time I used it and re-done the Rhino some bit. Will return with other pictures of the results.  The flash on my camera also brought out pretty much every bad paint-job it could.

I've aquired some of that vanish and will look into it.


----------



## Skari

Looking good. +rep


----------



## CLT40k

+ rep for the work so far....

One bit of critique, they look a bit shiny... hitting them with some dullcoat might help tone down the shiny and the green a bit (ie, give them a more grungy look)


----------



## forkmaster

So guys, I got some minor news here. I have finally finished my so far last squad for 1st Company, a regular CSM-squad consisting of 10 peeps. Pics will come soon. I'm also done with my Obliterator. 

I watched this video on how to paint Night Lords and I couldnt resist my urges anymore. I repainted two of my Havoc champions in their colours, since fluffwise they were NL's already before. My big question now is, should I get Raptors and paint them NL's as well? Could that work and add to my army? Or should I simply buy 10 regular SM once the updates comes this summer and make them a separate squad simply for the lust of painting? 



CLT40k said:


> + rep for the work so far....
> 
> One bit of critique, they look a bit shiny... hitting them with some dullcoat might help tone down the shiny and the green a bit (ie, give them a more grungy look)


Which thingys look to shiny?  And by green I take it you mean the Death Guard?  Thanks for the rep + comment however.  Critique is always welcomed.


----------



## forkmaster

*So here's some news. First off I'm selling some of my last Tyranids, my 2 Carnifexes and my metal 4th ed Hive Tyrant, which is in metal. Though it saddens me to do this, I thought it was about time it went. Also, for the money I gained after selling my last Tyranid Warriors, Lictor and Zoanthrope, I bought a pack of metal Raptors.

But unlike my previous painted army, I will make these Night Lords. And to see how good I was with painting Night Lords, I re-painted two of my Havoc aspiring champions, those fluffvise being NL. Tell me what you think.*
























































*
And his second in command*:


----------



## forkmaster

So I found this link on Ebay where they sell only bits one for its own. As I only want a few heads for my NL squad and not ordering 10 heads for the riddiculus price on GW, making them more indivuals like First Claw, only getting some of the heads, like 4. Is this recommended? Has any other ordered Night Lords bitz from this Ebay thingy?

http://viewitem.eim.ebay.se/-WARHAM...RDS-WEAPONS--UPGRADES-BITZ-/120868678744/item


----------



## forkmaster

*And here comes the latest update and for the first time ever, me doing an Obliterator. Unfortunately I was stupid enough to not take some pre-pictures before stripping him of paint, because then I had no idea where to put the weapons. Most of them fitted quite well where they ended up, but the chainsword on the side is more like a "I don't give a **** anymore!" Fluffvise, I'm having a hardtime where to fit this bad boy in, if I even should. I think I'm planning to have him as a former Apothecary, turning into a chirurgeon, then a blood-crazed painexpert, only to be infected by this virus*:


----------



## forkmaster

*So here comes, what I believe, my final Emperor's Children squad. It has no direct fluff that I can be bothered to read up at the moment. After this, I will get myself a Dreadnought, Forge World or perhaps the new rumored coming this summer. Otherwise after that I will finish up my last 2 World Eaters, then begin to work on my Night Lords. I have 5 Raptors, which I did the mistake of buying as metal, then I will get 2 boxes of CSM. I ordered the NL conversion pack. Oh man its a shitload of expensives.*


----------



## forkmaster

*So now its updating time! First Of I've finally managed to get a hold of Emperors Children pink colour, which means some old time EC action. I've begun with repainting my last batch of possessed, which I was rather satisefied with. I'm thinking about repainting my Chosen as well, but will have to get back on that. Right now I'm trying to get my second Rhino done, then I'm gonna sell my two home-made Obliterators + my Iron Warrios Dread as I simply don't like the plasma cannon.*


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Very visually stimulating; reality seems dull in comparison.


----------



## forkmaster

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Very visually stimulating; reality seems dull in comparison.


Those are some really generous words, especially coming from someone like you. I am highly greatful for them.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

forkmaster said:


> Those are some really generous words, especially coming from someone like you. I am highly greatful for them.


The Emperor's Children are supposed to be very into extreme sensation so possessed EC should be bright enough to leave visual trace.


----------



## forkmaster

*So here I come again, and this will perhaps be my 1st out of 2 or 3 last updates for this army. So what have I been up to? Yes, I'm done with my Raptors, I know for a certain fact I can't play with them as they are so sensitive and might fall and break, but I will buy some Finecast later. I curse myself every nigth for buying metallic ones.

While making these, I got so started up, that I simply had to start collecting the Night Lords. Its that simple. So right now my heart is torn between buying both a Night Lords and Emperors Children Drednought, or simply only the NL one. I'm also gonna try and get my hands on a Sanguinary Guard Glaive Encarmine swid for Talos. I just have to wait for bitz and kits to get one in store.

So depending on whether or not I will buy the EC Drednought, this might be my last update with actual new models. So its either the Dreadnought, or perhaps some possessed, but I will get back on that subject another time, depending on if I get separate packets for my NL or a huge army box.

I counted my EC-army, it now numbers around 3385. My problem is that I'm not certain what weapons to use on my rhinos as you will see here. My gunner I wated to try in pink and see how that went. Pretty decent in my opinion*:


----------



## forkmaster

*So now I will add the final part of the future projects. I mentioned either getting an Emperor's Children Dreadnougth together with one Night Lord, but as I've in the past week gotten fed up by painting my same old EC I want to move on to other projects. As you can see, I have a more than functionell army now as well standing tall of above 3000 points.

My other option is to expand my Night Lords by buying a army box, but then I will be having a lot of possessed which doesn't add up to the NL-theme, so they will be EC-colour scheme. So hence my less certain futuristic outcome and plans.*


----------



## forkmaster

*So here's another mash up with both Rhino Transports together*:

























*Edit: Also I saw this the other day. Holy s**t that is not a low number anymore on my 3 oldest project logs. As this project is coming to an end, just like my Cadian 443rd, it is sad to see them go. This thread was created a little under 2 years ago (2½ months, a few days give i or take) and I can watch back and see how my painting technique has improve somewhat very much over those 2 years. Its cool to see how you develop still. I wanted to thank everyone just.*


----------



## forkmaster

*So here comes my final update. I have decided I will not purchase the Sonic Dreadnought, despite how cool it looks. I feel that this army is more than enough. I will however perhaps aim for the Night Lords in a future. So this project is nos considered complete and finished. No more Emperor's Children at the moment. But before that, here are the final pictures. My Havocs were repainted as I said and here they are*:


----------



## forkmaster

Sorry for reviving and old thread I considered to be finished, but I actually bought a EC Dreadnought so I'm currently waiting to assembly it and paint it. I got so many other models on the way.


----------



## forkmaster

*This thread is coming back to alive again within a close future*:


----------



## forkmaster

*By the Dark Gods, I call upon the soul of this thread as I bring back devotion to thee!*


----------



## Viscount Vash

Always loved the EC Dreads from FW so will be interested to see this bad boy finished. 
Good to see a Plog stir once more into life.


----------



## forkmaster

Viscount Vash said:


> Always loved the EC Dreads from FW so will be interested to see this bad boy finished.
> Good to see a Plog stir once more into life.


Indeed my thoughts as well. I can assure you this is the 1st out of 2 I will be doing!  Thank you for the comment!

Here comes Step 2!


----------



## forkmaster

Stage 3:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good pink tone.


----------



## forkmaster

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Good pink tone.


Oh thank you! I must say the new Emperor's Children colour base is really fantastic.

*Here comes the 2nd last stage of this painting:*


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster

*Here comes the final stage. This Dreadnought doesn't have a special character as of yet, but the 2nd Dread which will be a Sonic Dreadnought, will be called Drognaz the Uninspired. I'm quite satisefied with it, but yeah I know the missile pod is pretty fugged up*:

































































P.S: Thanks for the Rep points guys!


----------



## shaantitus

Inspired name for the second dread.

They are looking good, although i see what you mean about the missile pod. What happened there?


----------



## forkmaster

shaantitus said:


> Inspired name for the second dread.
> 
> They are looking good, although i see what you mean about the missile pod. What happened there?


Well it was sprayed black first (when I got it from a friend), so I sprayed it in white (how I prefer to do my models), then I first painted purple (was going for purple and gold like my 1st company of EC), but then I changed into pink and black when the new range of colours was released. So then I had to paint white over the purple so it would be easier to repaint pink on top of that. But I'm thinking about getting an actual Chaos missile pod from FW instead among other things.  This I only painted to see how it would turn out.

You liked the name? Its more deeply explored in my EC stories (have written 1 short, almost completed the first draft of 1st story, and thought of an outline for the 2nd story and 2nd short).


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster

Painting Guide Nr. 4 "How to paint a F.W. Emperor's Childrens Dreadnought" comes here:


----------



## forkmaster

*Updating with some images, now you get to see my Sonic Dreadnought. I got some things to do before hand until you can see the videos*:


----------



## Turnip86

Really nice job, I love the contrast between the colours and the black framing around the gold really makes it pop. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## forkmaster

Turnip86 said:


> Really nice job, I love the contrast between the colours and the black framing around the gold really makes it pop. Looking forward to seeing more.


*Why thank you! 

Here comes my next Painting Guide Nr. 5*:


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster

*I'm talking about Fulgrim in a new theory session! Take a look and tell me what you think!*


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## shaantitus

Mate, you are doing some fine work here. Good to see you still going. These will look evil in large numbers.


----------



## forkmaster

shaantitus said:


> Mate, you are doing some fine work here. Good to see you still going. These will look evil in large numbers.


Why thank you!  I do have a couple of army-shots a couple of pages back. Once I'm done with showing all the squads, I will get a video with all of them in there!

Painting Guide 18.3 Part 2!


----------



## forkmaster

*Episode 29: "8th Ectas, Sarcaas Squad" (Emperor's Children)*


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster

And 



. This mark the closure of this warband and I have only 2 further episodes left to show you all. It will be interesting to see how this 4-5 year old project comes to an ending.

There is still some left to do as I have interest in doing Fulgrim and some of the other Emperor's Children Forge World models when I get the time and energy. But for the time being, this is the ending of sorts.


----------



## forkmaster

*So here comes the full army-overview. Though a couple of army-units have been sold and I think about switching around with the squads, I might do an updated video for this later on. But here it is after all this time you guys.*


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## venomlust

Now that is one filthy-looking Bile. I love it!


----------



## forkmaster

*Hello I'm back again! So in July I'm starting my 2015's July Painting Challenge (something I jumped onboard with last year), where I challenge myself to update and paint several different models. So during the Challenge I will have several main objectives as listed below:*

- Main objective: Fulgrim, Daemon-Primarch of Slaanesh.
- Secondary Objective: Cultists Followers of the Word (8 of them)
- Tertiary Objective: Slaaneshi Cultists, Brotherhood of Torture, Blood Pact, Thousand Sons ect ect.

*The objectives might change over time depending on how much time I have or what I can do depending on my work schedule. I will try and keep scores of what I will have achieved by the end of each week as you can see here below. Week Minus 1*:
- Warm Up, presentation of objectives.
- Assembling Guide Nr. 3 "How to assemble Fulgrim, Daemon-Primarch of Slaanesh!"
- Started assembling and painting cultists.
By the end of each week I will swear an Oath of Moment of what I hope to have finished by the end of the next week to come. As my first Oath of Moment is:
- Begin the 30th Painting Guide for Fulgrim the Daemon-Primarch of Slaanesh.


----------



## forkmaster

So here's the so far achievements of this Painting Challenge!
Week Minus 1:
- Warm Up, presentation of objectives. Check!
- Assembling Guide Nr. 3 "How to assemble Fulgrim, Daemon-Primarch of Slaanesh!" Check!
- Started assembling and painting cultists. Check!
Oath of Moment: Begin 30th Painting Guide. Check!

Week 1:
- Start Challenge. Check!
- Finished the Blood Pact squad. Check!
- Finish up the Thousand Sons, I'm getting there.
Oath of Moment: Finish up Cultists Followers of the Word. Working on it.


----------



## forkmaster

*So I made a new Channel-trailer which is a spoof of the 50 Shades of Grey-trailer.*






*Also the end of my 2015s July Painting has come and gone! You can see a preview of my upcoming cultists and my own version of Fulgrim the Daemon-Primarch of Slaanesh.*


----------



## forkmaster

So I have bought the _Betrayal at Calth_-box so my *Project Horus Heresy* will soon become reality. I explain it more thouroughly in the video, but my plans are to first make a small Shadow Crsade-force of mixed Word Bearers and World Eaters, under the command of Angron, and then perhaps move over to Emperors Children.


----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------



## forkmaster




----------

